# German Shepherds and kids/children



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Over the 6 GSD that I have owned, I find them just about the perfect family dog, especially with kids. 
Although like any dog, we don't purposely leave small children alone with them (as much to protect the dog as the ther way around), I have found them to be reliable, trustworthy, patient, willing to accept well meaning suffocation (hugs) and of course, capable of defending the smallest humanoids or the appearance of such, as necessary.

I thought it might be nice to have a thread celebrating German Shepherds and kids, pictures highly encouraged.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## PNWBlue (Feb 27, 2021)

My family loves to camp out. My three grandchildren love to explore the forest. Pike never lets them out of his sight. He knows instinctively, that one of his jobs is to keep track of them. He has a different demeanor when we camp-out. He is on duty. 

His presence in our camps relieves a good deal of parental anxiety. 










Pike grew up with all three of them. He is especially fond of the smallest. My little botanist.










Two of the best attributes of GSD's. Level of awareness and absolute devotion.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

They are amazing in every way when sound of mind and body. Deja at 7 years, never socialized with babies or toddlers was fine. The only issue is that she doesn't know that she has a back end and knocks them down when turning around.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Well, I might have a few but this one shows kids and kitten with the girls. ♥


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

That would have been my dream childhood


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

JagerLou Von Wilhendorf…R.I.P.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

wolfy dog said:


> That would have been my dream childhood


Me too. Except all I had were stuffed ones...


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

wolfy dog said:


> That would have been my dream childhood


Me too.


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Rosebud99 said:


> Me too. Except all I had were stuffed ones...


😭 I had a stuffed GSD named Charlie because I wanted a real GSD. After 20 years I finally got a real one!


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Hopps said:


> 😭 I had a stuffed GSD named Charlie because I wanted a real GSD. After 20 years I finally got a real one!


I got my first one at 49. I now have my 3rd (will be 12 in Feb) and my 4th (will be 1 in November).


----------



## AKD (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## iheartpups (9 mo ago)

This is so lovely to see! I am assuming you're all referring to an adult GSD because our 7 month old puppy is a nightmare with kids, lol. This gives me hope that she'll be great one day!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

AKD said:


> View attachment 593463


 Are the bandaids in the first pic from the landshark?


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

iheartpups said:


> This is so lovely to see! I am assuming you're all referring to an adult GSD because our 7 month old puppy is a nightmare with kids, lol. This gives me hope that she'll be great one day!


Nope, I have had 4 GSD when we had infant children in the house. I don't leave under 6 month old dogs with children unsupervised or under 5 year old children with a dog but never any issues. Even high spirited dogs like Rogan seem to know to be gentle with toddlers but we have to careful because an errant paw can do damage and he can be pawsy. I think the dogs need protection from kids as much as the other way around. We had to teach our granddaughter "gentle" just like you would a dog and "no eyes".


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Common scene


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

iheartpups said:


> This is so lovely to see! I am assuming you're all referring to an adult GSD because our 7 month old puppy is a nightmare with kids, lol. This gives me hope that she'll be great one day!


This isn't about waiting it out. It's about how you live with your dog and training.

Check out the puppy videos above. That same puppy would go through a window for that ball.


----------



## Chuuyas_Wine_Glass (4 mo ago)

This makes me wish my girl was good with kids. Thankfully it doesn't matter much for me as there are no kids in the family and I will never have kids. Do you guys think liking children is partly hereditary too? My girls dad hates kids, and she seems to be the same I think she gets nervous with the fast movement or she learned that from our other dog, a dachshund.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Chuuyas_Wine_Glass said:


> This makes me wish my girl was good with kids. Thankfully it doesn't matter much for me as there are no kids in the family and I will never have kids. Do you guys think liking children is partly hereditary too? My girls dad hates kids, and she seems to be the same I think she gets nervous with the fast movement or she learned that from our other dog, a dachshund.


I think a solid clear minded GSD does well in almost any environment it's brought up in. 
Kids, old people, airports, restaurants, wheelchairs, loud noises, fireworks, if you're OK with it, they usually are.

Of course genetics (partly hereditary) play a role, you can't entirely trump genetics.


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy (Jan 4, 2021)

Oh I love this post! Bear seems to understand that he must be gentle around the little ones. Generally he’s actually pretty aloof with them but I never have to worry about him jumping on them or knocking them over. He’s so loving and protective with my kiddos. I couldn’t ask for a better dog!
























































Even gentle with my rats


----------



## Chloé&Buck (Jul 1, 2020)

My dogs think kids are OK. They are distracting, they make fun noises and moves. They can throw stuff with their little wobbly arms, though they're usually not the best ball throwers. Also they'll feed you anything.
Infants are weird smelling little spring rolls that are not of much use but they're OK too.


----------



## Chloé&Buck (Jul 1, 2020)

One thing that makes me laugh is how dogs will keep the "game on" even though the baby human doesn't make it super interesting.
I've seen Buck retrieve pine needles thrown about 50 cm away by a baby.
My boxterrier also one ate a dozen rose petals just because the baby wanted her to eat them. 😂
I don't believe she'd have eaten these petals from an adult. It's the eagerness of the baby that convinced her.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Chloé&Buck said:


> My dogs think kids are OK. They are distracting, they make fun noises and moves. They can throw stuff with their little wobbly arms, though they're usually not the best ball throwers. Also they'll feed you anything.
> Infants are weird smelling little spring rolls that are not of much use but they're OK too.
> View attachment 593530


What a great picture


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

My last GSD was not trustworthy around kids, though I do believe he would have been if I had socialized him with kids early and often. 

Not all will be “naturally good” with kids, but almost all well bred GSDs can be trained to at least be neutral.

I did see a photo of a child riding a GSD, I would definitely not encourage this nowadays (though totally understand no harm was meant and we didn’t know back then all that we do now)!


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

My first GSD, Ranger, was great with kids. They were just drawn to him and he would let them crawl all over him.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I had a stuffed Rin Tin Tin as a child and a Retriever / Mix (and was told more than once that she wasn't strong enough to ride on). My daughter had a wonderful GSD as a baby. My big-boy was over interested in the grand baby but was great with kids. I remember the day he yanked a tug toy out of the hands of a 9 year old. But after that he used measured strength so that both of them could have fun playing tug and fetch. My gal-dog doesn't really get to spend time with kids since we don't get to see our grandson in person much.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)




----------



## TayStrike (12 mo ago)

GSDs make the best family dogs if they have the right genetics and are raised to respect the kids, and vice versa. My son grew up with GSDs and absolutely loves them. Without exception, they have all been amazing with him.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

So good.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Reputable breeders, the right gsd, training make a just not a good family dog but an incredible family dog, as they are meant to be. Gsd Puppies are extremely mouthy some more then others but lead ropes, crates and structured time make it all work. It should take great thought bringing a gsd or any large breed home with young children. Not all of German shepherds make great family dogs.

My kids were 10 and 12 when I brought Max home as a pup. When he was an adult he was never around babies but was great with my brothers twins who were babies. The twins are now 7 and wild little maniacs lol! Max is like one of the kids and has to be part of the action whether it be finding bugs with little boys, snowball fights or crashing my daughters sleep over party and sleeping right in the middle. He is the first one to come over if someone is sad dry a tear and make someone laugh. Luna is a mother hen and easy to see her maternal instincts she watches over the flock. She adores all the kids. My kids are older now and they accompany them out on walks etc. putting me at ease just as planned.


----------



## Crazy shep (9 mo ago)

All these are great! Perfect start to a Friday. 

Thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

So many good photos Jenny.


----------



## jfert (9 mo ago)

I brought Turbo home when the twins were 8 weeks old. She is just unbelievable with the babies. Absolutely incredible.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Cute! 
Kids are OK too


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

jfert said:


> I brought Turbo home when the twins were 8 weeks old. She is just unbelievable with the babies. Absolutely incredible.


That must have been sooooo hectic!! 🥴


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

@WNGD thank you so many pictures. It would only let me load 10. Great thread. I made a calendar once using Shutterfly of the kids and dogs it makes great Christmas gifts.

@jfert great pics really cute. My twin nephews slept over a few weeks ago omg the energy they are now 7. Which I can not really believe. Looking back and see where all the time goes.


----------



## jfert (9 mo ago)

wolfy dog said:


> That must have been sooooo hectic!! 🥴


Our last dog died the day after they were born. It was expected so we had some time to think about next steps. We debated a lot when was the right time to bring a puppy in and settled on right when they were born. I know is sounds crazy but during the difficult puppy phase, the babies were mostly immobile and slept a lot. As they are now on the move, Turbo is much calmer. We thought a teething working line GSD and two babies that were crawling/walking/running would be a disaster. By my rationale, it was either now our 4 years from now, and I didn’t want to wait. I had to convince my wife. I can be persuasive. I ended up being correct (or got lucky).


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Every GSD I have ever had has been wonderful with kids Theo and kids


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I had pups when the kids were little because dogs are my passion. I guess that's why that worked for you too. Fun to read


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Karat our first gsd he was two years old when we brought him home. When my first baby was born karat was 8 years old. My second baby he was 10. He was such a good dog but never comfortable with tons of physical affection he would not do anything just look incredibly uncomfortable. His space was to be respected when he was sleeping. .My mother n law stepped on his paw once while he was his asleep and he grabbed her foot squeezing it as a automatic response. Arthritis was also setting in so there was lots of supervision. My daughter loved the baby swing when she was a baby he often slept right next to her as she swung away. There was a book I would read to her - Good Dog Carl. Her memories of Karat blended With Carl - the dog in the book. Lol!


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Jenny720 said:


> Karat our first gsd he was two years old when we brought him home. When my first baby was born karat was 8 years old. My second baby he was 10. He was such a good dog but never comfortable with tons of physical affection he would not do anything just look incredibly uncomfortable. His space was to be respected when he was sleeping. .My mother n law stepped on his paw once while he was his asleep and he grabbed her foot squeezing it as a automatic response. Arthritis was also setting in so there was lots of supervision. My daughter loved the baby swing when she was a baby he often slept right next to her as she swung away. There was a book I would read to her - Good Dog Carl. Her memories of Karat blended With Carl - the dog in the book. Lol!
> View attachment 593629
> 
> View attachment 593630
> ...


Wow that dog looks like a tank!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Scarlet was always hovering over the baby, keeping an eye on him. She’s such a good girl.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

He was a super sized tank his head was giant. Not tall but long and everything about him was big. Haven’t seen any shepherds like him. His eyes were the size of horse. When he passed I think it’s one of the reasons why I got into horses. They eyes still remind me of him till this day. His presence either intimidated people or they were in awe of him. When people came over he would go to his spot and just watch them the whole time like in the last photo. He would just watch. He was a big babyto family in his real small circle. Extremely aloof to pretty much anything. Which also oddly put peope off who did not know him well. He could sit in the front stoop of the house all day long. Even if a hundred cats ran by. He was so good that way. He was our first gsd and I have to say pretty easy when understanding he was no cuddle bug. He had his own twin bed in the guest room. When the kids came my husband became the one that took over my spot with karat it was his turn I was pretty preoccupied and always feel a bit guilty about it but at the same time glad my then husband got to share more of that special bond with him.


Hopps said:


> Wow that dog looks like a tank!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

We were at a grand opening celebration for a new BBQ joint in town yesterday, as always when there's dog friendly outdoor seating we brought Cava. There were several young kids at a nearby table and a little boy kept looking at her and started sidling over. I told him he should ask his parents if it was okay to meet the dog, so he walked away and then came back with a little girl and said it was okay. They each held out a hand and she gave them kisses, I tossed a couple treats for her to catch which they wow'd over, so of course they asked if they could try. I showed them how to hold the treat and toss it overhead right at her face. Their aim was not so good, so she didn't catch any of the ones they threw but Cava was happy to eat them off the ground. 

No pics with the kids because, not my kids, and also even though she's super good I always have my full attention on my dog whenever she's interacting with other people when we have her out and about.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I love seeing our GSD’s being such good representatives of the breed. i have had so many people say they are scared of them or recounting bad experiences or crossing the street when they see me with Theo now that he looks a like grown up at 7 months. This happened with my past GSD’s too

People often ask to pet Theo and for adults he sits politely for it. He definitely prefers kids. I take him when I pick up my grandkids from school and there are many toddlers waiting with their parent/grandparents for older siblings. They ask to pet him and while he doesn’t solicit the attention he obviously enjoys it because he will give the child a little lick and sometimes he will roll onto his back for a belly rub
Last week there was a woman there with a medium size husky who kept barking and pulling towards Theo and Theo didn’t react at all ( We’ve worked on “watch me” a lot)
She immediately removed her dog from the area yelling at him saying “ Why can’t you be nice like that German Shepherd “ It was a proud momemt


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Debbieg said:


> “ Why can’t you be nice like that German Shepherd “


Love it


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)




----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Great pics Seltzer! I have had a few GSD’s that would try and climb in the tub with the kids


----------



## Cigarillo (Dec 20, 2021)

dogfaeries said:


> Scarlet was always hovering over the baby, keeping an eye on him. She’s such a good girl.
> 
> View attachment 593640
> 
> View attachment 593639


You can sure see the love & care that Scarlet has for that child ❤


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Debbieg said:


> Great pics Seltzer! I have had a few GSD’s that would try and climb in the tub with the kids


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

selzer said:


> View attachment 593669


OMG! Beautiful!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Debbieg said:


> Great pics Seltzer! I have had a few GSD’s that would try and climb in the tub with the kids


I had a pup once that loved water. He jumped in the tub with my young son and then did mad donuts around the tub with my son in the middle laughing hysterically. All my GSDs have been good with kids. Varik has definitely been around them the least, but he's still been good around them. Now babies he has NEVER seen except once (he was 8 or 9 already) and he was fascinated by their scent. 

My female GSDs have always DOTED on kids. Like .. infatuated with the kids in their family.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

selzer, the last "heat-butt" pic is a classic. They're mind melding!


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

WNGD said:


> View attachment 593556


Worlds best pillow


----------



## PNWBlue (Feb 27, 2021)

Snow cave spelunking.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Last month at the cottage


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## LovinOnMyGSD (2 mo ago)

This thread brings me such joy!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)




----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I always have a few to share.


----------

